# Need aLeadscrew for a Craftsman 101.27440



## joebiplane (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a friend who needs to purchase a lead-screw for his 12" Craftsman ( NON TIMKEN) 101.27440.  it has a 4" bed and QCGB.
If anyone has a tip on finding one please contact me  joebiplane@comcast.net
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 17, 2013)

Joe - Have you checked with Joe at Plaza Machinery?  He's always getting new stuff in.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you talked to Steve (jumps4) about where he gets his from when he does CNC conversions.  He gets some really nice omes with balls for a reasonable price and can get them whatever length you need.  Hope this helps.
Bob


----------



## Corm (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought a new lead screw last year for my 12" Craftsman directly from Claussing. I'd watched prices on Ebay for quite a while, and the prices there were almost as much as a new one. I figured with a new one, I wouldn't have to worry about getting one already half wore out...

If all else fails, you may consider giving them a call. 

Corm


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 19, 2013)

joebiplane said:


> I have a friend who needs to purchase a lead-screw for his 12" Craftsman ( NON TIMKEN) 101.27440.  it has a 4" bed and QCGB.
> If anyone has a tip on finding one please contact me  joebiplane@comcast.net
> Thanks,
> Joe



My mistake on this one Guys   The Craftsman 12" is a 54" bed   not a 4' as I stated earlier.   I*was _assuming_ when my friend said it was the " SAME AS MY LATHE"


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 19, 2013)

Joe,

Did you ever find out what model and size lathe your friend has?  I meant to point out the day before yesterday that there was an error in your description.  101.27440 is a 12X36 with Timken bearings, not babbit.  It has a QCGB, a 3/4" dia. lead screw, and 3/8" thick ways.  If you haven't yet ID'd it, I can write up a checkpoint list.

Robert D.


----------

